# Unable to turn off Out of office Outlook 2003 SP1 --->Exchange



## g7rpo (May 20, 2005)

When I try to turn off Out of office assistant I get the following error.

'The commmand is not available, see program documentation about to use this extension'

Noone else is having this problem.

Weird

Searched MS site and it categorigally said that I was working offline, which I am not.


----------



## Theman72 (Mar 18, 2008)

g7rpo said:


> When I try to turn off Out of office assistant I get the following error.
> 
> 'The commmand is not available, see program documentation about to use this extension'
> 
> ...



From with in Outlook click on Help
then select About Microsoft Office Outlook
Select disabled items
And enable the Out of Office funtion (may be the only option)
you will need to restart Outlook


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting the solution. it is appreciated. but as this thread is old, I will close it it.


----------

